# tune up on 2 stroke yamaha



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

how do you adjust the timing and idle on a 04 yamaha 50 2 stroke?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You DO NOT adjust the timing!
As for the idle theres a single set screw that takes care of the idle.
But not trying to hurt your feelings, if you have to ask those 2 questions you probably shouldnt try it. Just take it to a dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> You DO NOT adjust the timing!
> As for the idle theres a single set screw that takes care of the idle.
> But not trying to hurt your feelings, if you have to ask those 2 questions you probably shouldnt try it. Just take it to a dealer


Ok. I'm tryin to set the linkage to the cdi box. And that's controls timing. I need to know the base adjustment to the cdi box.


----------

